# 2011 Keyless Entry FCC ID



## nevets87 (Feb 25, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the FCC ID and Part # is for the 2011 Sentra? I have the base model but did the programming test and it passed. I found in another forum that I can connect a keyless entry fob to my car because I have TPMS. Thanks.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Just call the dealer and ask them - I'm sure they won't give you a hard time.


----------



## nevets87 (Feb 25, 2011)

*In case anyone's interested...*

I took a chance and bought a three button remote (FCC#CWTWB1U733, but I think CTWB1U415 may work too). It works! I just followed the programming guide I found online. The horn and lights flash when I lock it and even the panic button works.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, certainly feels good when things work out. :fluffy:


----------

